# ATITool locking up with x800 XT



## sgtcasey (Aug 26, 2004)

I have a Dell Dimension 8400 with the Radeon x800 XT PCI-e card.  When I try running ATITools 0.0.21 Show 3D View or Scan for Artifacts, it just locks up my system.  The only way to get working again is to power off and back on.  I've searched around for a few hours today but I'm not finding anything which might help.  Any assistance will be greatly appreciated!

My system specs:

Intel P4 3.0GHz w/HT
512MB PC3200
Radeon x800 XT PCI-e 256MB
Windows XP Pro w/SP2
DirectX9.0c

I have never overclocked this card and have been having lockup problems with other software (games), too.  So far, Dell email technical support hasn't been much of a help.

Dave


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 26, 2004)

does it lock up when you change the clock frequencies?


----------



## sgtcasey (Aug 26, 2004)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> does it lock up when you change the clock frequencies?



I just moved the core and memory from 499.5 to 500.46 and so far no locking up.  I'm a total newbie when it comes to overclocking so I don't really want to fool around with that anymore than I have to.

Dave


----------



## sgtcasey (Aug 27, 2004)

Dell is replacing the video card.  They told me it should be here in a few days so we'll see what happens when the new card arrives.

Dave


----------



## sgtcasey (Aug 30, 2004)

Got the new card from Dell today and installed it.  Still locking up so I don't think it's the graphics card.  However, about the only thing that works with ATITool is the temperature reading.  Anything else just locks up the machine.  I have to power off and back on to get back to a working desktop.  I'm going to try a previous version of ATITool and see if I can get that to work.

Dave


----------



## sgtcasey (Aug 30, 2004)

Downloaded and installed 0.0.20 after uninstalling 0.0.21.  The older version was able to Show 3D View and scan for artifacts without any locking up but as soon as I went to Find Max Core the screen filled with a bunch of junk and the computer locked up.

Dave


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 30, 2004)

are the displayed clocks correct? could you post a screenshot of the settings -> overclocking window?


----------



## snapper (Aug 31, 2004)

I know it doesn't help but my 9600XT does exactly the same thing. (See thread a little further down)

I too would be very keen to see a fix - if there is one possible. I have tried everthing, latest attempt was to increase the vddq voltage - nothing has made any difference.

I am running dual monitors, but then I guess many people are these days.

Jules.


----------



## sgtcasey (Aug 31, 2004)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> are the displayed clocks correct? could you post a screenshot of the settings -> overclocking window?



The displayed clocks using version 0.0.20 weren't correct.  I'm at school now and will have to confirm this when I get home, but I believe both showed 0 as the clock speed when I started up 0.0.20.  When I get home later this afternoon I'll give 0.0.22 a try and see what happens.

Dave


----------



## Quazi (Aug 31, 2004)

0.0.21 did the same to me. It was as if the Find Max Core went a bit to far and lock up my computer. I found that by reducing the Max Core overclock by 5MHz fixed the problem. 0.0.22 is out now. It stopped well short of the cards Max Core and wouldn't clock any higher. It just kept going through the motions of heating up, but the slider stopped moving. Luckily, I remembered the Max Clock from 0.0.21 and just moved the slider on my own and set up a Max Overclock setting.


----------



## Wstinkbait (Sep 1, 2004)

Yep me too. intermitently, Never the doing the same thing, or on a paticular screen or setting. Then there's the freeze the computer and reboot problem as well, I think this is a different issue due to setting the clock too high at cooler temps, and when it warms up, Bang. No warning no artifects just bang. Lower the clock and this proplem goes away. I thought ATItool would heat the card and test it but the numbers It gave me crash the card during heavy game play. And I'm pelt cooling it to 6c idle/32 max. If I could get it below 6 deg all the time the card would rock. Set now at 560/570 and working. after an 40min or so of the test, It tested to 570/609 and heated the card to 26max.


----------

